# Unicodetabelle ausgeben!



## Chullain (29. Sep 2003)

Hallo, 
weiss einer, wie ich Unicode-konvertierte Zeichen rausschreiben kann?
Also, z.B. wie sowas:

for (i = 0;i<256;i++){
	out.write("zeichen: "+i+" = ");
	out.write(i);
	out.write("
");
}

Das wäre jetzt aber für die ASCII-Tabelle, weiss aber nicht, wie das für Unicode zu realisieren wäre!


----------



## DTR (30. Sep 2003)

Hi,

Unicode ist nur einen Erweiterung der ASCII-Tabelle. Statt 8 Bit sind für ein Unicodezeichen 16 Bit vorgesehen. 
Du solltest das i eventuell auch noch in ein char casten.


----------

